
Ask HN: Affordable US cities to startup? - eastbay
Looking to move out of Bay Area, the city doesn&#x27;t necessarily have to be a tech hub but having small local like minded community is always awesome. I&#x27;m looking at this in terms of no extreme weather conditions, cost of living, walk-able, social and friendly neighborhoods. Want to get out of sweatshop. Want to continue working on my own prototype, which is already halfway through. Where do you live ? Any recommendations?
======
bluejellybean
Ann Arbor, Michigan

Beautiful area, quite cheap for the quality of the area in my opinion.
300-600k for a good home within a 10 minute walk of downtown.

City is young and hip while staying super family/small-town friendly.

Great little tech community as well with lots of meetups and events. Talent is
actually affordable in both the form of the university student and the
graybeard.

I recently moved to Denver from A2 and already planning on moving back within
the next few years to buy a house/retire.

Shoot me an email if you want to learn more, it's really an underrated spot.

------
equastat
Not sure what you consider extreme weather conditions, but Madison/Milwaukee,
WI has plenty of start-up events, etc. If you are used to the Bay area,
Madison has a very similar feel being between two lakes, similar to Berkeley
area, etc. Madison has a strong startup community and very good accelerator
programs [http://www.gener8tor.com/](http://www.gener8tor.com/).

